# Online chat?



## Lou (Dec 17, 2007)

I never see anyone using the nice online chat feature. Would it be possible to set a day and a time when most of us could get on and chat? It'd be nice if we all could pick a day and show up weekly.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree


----------



## Noxx (Dec 19, 2007)

I've just changed the «away» time.
So now you're name stays longer at the bottom of the index. Not the original 10min.
People should just take the habit to open it when they access the forum.


----------



## Lou (Dec 29, 2007)

It would be nice if they did, I'm going to start doing that.

We need GSP and Harold on there for "ask the experts". It's even possible to do a voice chat!


I'm on right now.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Lou, for the voice chat, we had a Ventrilo server a few months ago but it didn't seem to interest someone. :lol: 

Maybe if you get a better accessible one...


----------

